# Speaking of music, what song moves you?



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It's not new, but fairly new to me (last couple of years):






I grew up on Johnny Cash and old country, and haven't listened much in years, but the this song slays me every time. 

I can remember this one so well, and my mother leading the snaking line dance all over the room...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Tons that do, but a few off the top of my head:

When I was ten my mom was listening to this record when we came in from sledding and it was playing when she told us the next day had been called as a snow day. So it always makes me happy.





This song always makes me get weepy because I am a child of the 70’s and the dog...swept out to sea. (Sobbing)





And for a patriotic kind of “it moves me”:





And of course:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, "Hurt" moves me in a sad way.

This Johnny Cash song also moves me (of course, he isn't singing in this video)


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

If you’re going to talk about the Man in Black it has to be “Sunday Morning Coming Down”. I’ve reached for my cleanest dirty shirt more than once.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Yeah, "Hurt" moves me in a sad way.
> 
> This Johnny Cash song also moves me (of course, he isn't singing in this video)


I love MCC’s voice.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I can remember making my grandma-on-the-farm cry playing this over and over when I was 12 or so.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Do you and your SO have a song? 

Me and Mr. Pixie:


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Grateful Dead

“Touch of Grey”


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

Sarah McLachlan/Joni Mitchell--"Blue"
completely ethereal...


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

@haypoint, the song "Our Town" moves me because it was used in the final scene of what is arguably the best TV series ever, "Northern Exposure"


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> the song "Our Town" moves me because it was used in the final scene of what is arguably the best TV series ever, "Northern Exposure


I grew up in a town ravaged by the exportation of manufacturing jobs. Sounds like my sad, sad hometown.
Susan Boyle's song reminds me of a wild youth and the harsh realization that there are storms we cannot weather


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> @haypoint, the song "Our Town" moves me because it was used in the final scene of what is arguably the best TV series ever, "Northern Exposure"


Thanks for the memory. I loved Northern Exposure. Even had a Chris in the Morning sweatshirt.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lady in red.







Do you want to dance.







Every thing by CCR.

 Al


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Been a long, long time since I've heard "Seasons In The Sun" Irish Pixie, thanks for posting it.

This one gets me every time.


----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)

I was rocked to sleep with this song and I proudly carry that tradition on.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

snowlady said:


> Thanks for the memory. I loved Northern Exposure. Even had a Chris in the Morning sweatshirt.


@snowlady, you may want to give a listen to "Jeff in the Morning" on https://www.kbhr570.com/ and see if it doesn't remind you of Chris in the Morning. We are regular listeners.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

My favorite Gross song..


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

This piece of music moves me. Something haunting about it.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I went to a James Taylor Concert in about 1973 and again in 2014.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> This piece of music moves me. Something haunting about it.


I really like this, it sounds Celtic- uilleann or bagpipes on a violin. Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I really like this, it sounds Celtic- uilleann or bagpipes on a violin. Very nice. Thank you.


You're welcome. Reminds me of bagpipes too, but it's far removed from that culture. She is Metis and plays traditional Metis fiddle as well as her own original music. That piece needs to be used in a movie!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

haypoint said:


>


I was in Calumet last summer and saw the arch of the old Italian Hall Massacre and read about it. What a terrible tragedy.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Of the songs released lately - The Sound of Silence by Disturbed






Of the older ones - Faith of the Heart which was the theme from the TV series Star Trek Enterprise






Both have great videos as well.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

******


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Fills my soul with contentment


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

emdeengee said:


> Of the songs released lately - The Sound of Silence by Disturbed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not usually a fan of remakes. But, Johnny Cash does a better version of Hurt than Nine Inch Nails and Disturbed a better version of Sound of Silence than Simon & Garfunklel.

These two songs get to me more than most:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband took CCR to work and played it on a 9 hour drive. The "kids" on his crew had never heard them a and were blown away. Especially Bad Moon Rising.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I nearly forgot Van Morrison

Brown Eyed Girl - special song for us as it seems like Van was there that morning.






And 

Bright Side of the Road


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Vince Gill. : Look at Us
Mere Haggard: I started loving you again today


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I like






big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Or maybe






big rockpile


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

emdeengee said:


> Of the songs released lately - The Sound of Silence by Disturbed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that cover by Disturbed. Its like the cover of Hurt by Johnny Cash. They own the song now.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Depends on the song and the mood. This one reminds me of my father.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

But I have always been a sucker for Spanish guitar myself.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

MO_cows said:


> This piece of music moves me. Something haunting about it.


Beautiful!! And the music is great too.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Please don't be offended by the women in this video, a lot of them look like women.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

emdeengee said:


> I nearly forgot Van Morrison
> 
> Brown Eyed Girl - special song for us as it seems like Van was there that morning.
> 
> ...


Brown eyed girl is special to me too. In 1967 I was finishing light weapon infantry training at Ft. Ord Ca. Our brigade was suddenly rushed to the airport, full battle rattle and probably a lot more we didn't know about. C130's lined up as far as I could see. Heard Vans 'Brown Eyed Girl the first time, over and over. We heard later it was about Egypt and Syria and we guessed Israel had something to do with it. Sobering for a 19 year old.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Graduated in '69. Still love the music of Woodstock. Grace Slick was hot. Oops, was that politically incorrect?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Nimrod said:


> Graduated in '69. Still love the music of Woodstock. Grace Slick was hot. Oops, was that politically incorrect?


The person that could even consider your post politically incorrect would be a moron. Do you?

Grace Slick is still an attractive woman.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

In case there's any confusion, this thread is in GC, intended to be a friendly and pleasant thread, not to be used to push buttons, politics or cause strife.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

'cause Alex Baldwin weekly Trump bash is hilarious and a song about a Democrat dog is hate speak? SMH.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

hardrock said:


> Brown eyed girl is special to me too. In 1967 I was finishing light weapon infantry training at Ft. Ord Ca. Our brigade was suddenly rushed to the airport, full battle rattle and probably a lot more we didn't know about. C130's lined up as far as I could see. Heard Vans 'Brown Eyed Girl the first time, over and over. We heard later it was about Egypt and Syria and we guessed Israel had something to do with it. Sobering for a 19 year old.


It is amazing how a song or piece of music can instantly take you back to a special time in your life. For quite some time now my husband and I have been talking about making a sound track of our life. Not just capturing the music but also writing about when and why a particular song was special. Great for our funerals and will explain to the young ones why we keep playing Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress. If you don't move when this plays then you may already be a corpse.

https://www.vevo.com/watch/the-hollies/long-cool-woman-(in-a-black-dress)-audio/USSM21600613


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> I really like that cover by Disturbed. Its like the cover of Hurt by Johnny Cash. They own the song now.


I don't know if you watch the TV show The Black List. One of my husband's favourites and I am hooked now as well. They used this version of Sound of Silence for a final scene and I think it is just an excellent sound track for this.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

emdeengee said:


> It is amazing how a song or piece of music can instantly take you back to a special time in your life. For quite some time now my husband and I have been talking about making a sound track of our life. Not just capturing the music but also writing about when and why a particular song was special. Great for our funerals and will explain to the young ones why we keep playing Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress. If you don't move when this plays then you may already be a corpse.
> 
> https://www.vevo.com/watch/the-hollies/long-cool-woman-(in-a-black-dress)-audio/USSM21600613


My FIL had made one before he passed and it was shown at his and my MIL's funeral. It was very moving, and put a real image on what was important in their life. Their children, and their love.

On a personal note, when I was at Ft. Ord, I attended the Sanfran teen festival and saw the unknown Janis Joplin. The hippies would have nothing to do with a sun/wind burned solder and even had signs in their yards about solders. I never understood that much hate.

My in-laws also included a short about my dad and my fil being proud of the fact they were both present at the battle of Okinawa. Over 20,000 Americans were killed.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

emdeengee said:


> I don't know if you watch the TV show The Black List. One of my husband's favourites and I am hooked now as well. They used this version of Sound of Silence for a final scene and I think it is just an excellent sound track for this.


That is my favorite show. Been hooked since the first one when he went into the FBI headquarters and surrendered.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

My favorite recording is an old one Peace In The Valley; sung by Roy Rogers.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

When I was in school we constantly had debates in class and even had a debate club. Everyone I ever knew was given the subject "Is Music the Most Important Art Form". When it was my turn I was given the Affirmative (pro) side. We lost. I suck at debating. The other team won because one of their points was that the only art form we have from primitive man is the cave drawings - know nothing about their music if they even had any. I bet they hummed. Gorillas hum and compose happy songs when they are eating. My cave man does the same especially when he is bar-b-quing.

I honestly do not think that I could live without music. At least not happily.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

emdeengee said:


> I don't know if you watch the TV show The Black List. One of my husband's favourites and I am hooked now as well. They used this version of Sound of Silence for a final scene and I think it is just an excellent sound track for this.


Our youngest daughter loves this show, and raves about it so much that we're going to start watching it this summer on Netflix.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

hardrock said:


> My FIL had made one before he passed and it was shown at his and my MIL's funeral. It was very moving, and put a real image on what was important in their life. Their children, and their love.
> 
> On a personal note, when I was at Ft. Ord, I attended the Sanfran teen festival and saw the unknown Janis Joplin. The hippies would have nothing to do with a sun/wind burned solder and even had signs in their yards about solders. I never understood that much hate.
> 
> My in-laws also included a short about my dad and my fil being proud of the fact they were both present at the battle of Okinawa. Over 20,000 Americans were killed.


I had a friend who's father rode the school bus with Janis.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

hardrock said:


> My FIL had made one before he passed and it was shown at his and my MIL's funeral. It was very moving, and put a real image on what was important in their life. Their children, and their love.
> 
> On a personal note, when I was at Ft. Ord, I attended the Sanfran teen festival and saw the unknown Janis Joplin. The hippies would have nothing to do with a sun/wind burned solder and even had signs in their yards about solders. I never understood that much hate.
> 
> My in-laws also included a short about my dad and my fil being proud of the fact they were both present at the battle of Okinawa. Over 20,000 Americans were killed.




As a teen my Father took us along to a conference in St. Louis but we annoyed him and Mom so one day they packed us off on what was supposed to be an educational a trip on a Riverboat. It was only as we were waving good-by that they realized that my sister and I and another young woman (later learned that she was from England) and an elderly couple were the only people on the boat other than a mass of soldiers. Dad turned very pale. 

It turned out that this was an excursion for the soldiers at the VA hospital. So young. So wounded. So wonderful. We never saw the Mississippi as we three young women spent the entire time inside talking and dancing with them. My sister fell hopelessly in love with one. And then another. And then another. I never met nicer men. But it was not just one who asked me if we had Eskimos living near our house. If I hear any of that music I tear up - more than 4 decades later.

I was not a supporter of the Vietnam war but I am truly very sorry for the way you were treated.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

How could I have forgotten this one? A staple for any Irish-American family and mine is about as Irish as one can be and not be born on the Auld Sod.
A staple of my childhood because my father sang us to sleep to it (and of course, Toora Loora Loora) and when he died, all of us and mourners sang him off to its sweet and mournful strains. His name was also Daniel. Even crying as I type this. So it’s pretty moving to me.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> How could I have forgotten this one? A staple for any Irish-American family and mine is about as Irish as one can be and not be born on the Auld Sod.
> A staple of my childhood because my father sang us to sleep to it (and of course, Toora Loora Loora) and when he died, all of us and mourners sang him off to its sweet and mournful strains. His name was also Daniel. Even crying as I type this. So it’s pretty moving to me.


It's moving to anyone that listens to the lyrics. It put most of Mr. Pixie's family off their feed when the Church said that Danny Boy could no longer be played at funeral Mass. It was prominent at the funeral home when his Dad passed tho. 

My little red haired, freckled granny sang me Too-Ra-Loo-Ra-Loo-Ral.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> How could I have forgotten this one? A staple for any Irish-American family and mine is about as Irish as one can be and not be born on the Auld Sod.
> A staple of my childhood because my father sang us to sleep to it (and of course, Toora Loora Loora) and when he died, all of us and mourners sang him off to its sweet and mournful strains. His name was also Daniel. Even crying as I type this. So it’s pretty moving to me.


I was at a large hotel reception one time, and the owner of the hotel did that song a great honor. Very moving.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Our youngest daughter loves this show, and raves about it so much that we're going to start watching it this summer on Netflix.


You wont regret it. I also like Queen of the South. Its supposed to be based on some real facts but its mostly fiction.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Anyone who has someone in their past they still love will understand this song. One of my favorites.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Gotta be old to remember this one and it still chokes me up to hear it.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

emdeengee said:


> As a teen my Father took us along to a conference in St. Louis but we annoyed him and Mom so one day they packed us off on what was supposed to be an educational a trip on a Riverboat. It was only as we were waving good-by that they realized that my sister and I and another young woman (later learned that she was from England) and an elderly couple were the only people on the boat other than a mass of soldiers. Dad turned very pale.
> 
> It turned out that this was an excursion for the soldiers at the VA hospital. So young. So wounded. So wonderful. We never saw the Mississippi as we three young women spent the entire time inside talking and dancing with them. My sister fell hopelessly in love with one. And then another. And then another. I never met nicer men. But it was not just one who asked me if we had Eskimos living near our house. If I hear any of that music I tear up - more than 4 decades later.
> 
> I was not a supporter of the Vietnam war but I am truly very sorry for the way you were treated.


 Most folks misunderstand solders. They don't feel sorry for themselves. They are mostly very proud of their of service, and would do it again. About those wounded you spoke of, most of those wounded were in units that are in a direct combat role. In todays military, all those in combat units are there on purpose. They swear an oath that doesn't have an expiration date and they take it very seriously. There are exceptions of course.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

This one:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This video and song has always stirred my soul to it's core......


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

And, this song makes me cry like a baby every time I hear it.....


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> It turned out that this was an excursion for the soldiers at the VA hospital. So young. So wounded. So wonderful.


40 years ago, I bought my homestead from a guy, Ed, that was in WWI. He was 93 when we met. He had been injured and spent time in the Military hospital in Washington DC. At least once a week, the soldiers, that could get out of bed, held a parade. Ed was a bugler. He said a guy with a missing leg, hooked an arm around another soldier to stay in formation. And they marched. At the end, there was a paddlewheel boat, owned by a military Captain and they all took a ride up the Potomac River, served a bowl of Oyster soup. Once back on land, they marched back to the hospital. Ha said they were so very proud to be American soldiers.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

https://www.vevo.com/watch/brandi-carlile/turpentine/USSM20702441


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

emdeengee said:


> It is amazing how a song or piece of music can instantly take you back to a special time in your life. For quite some time now my husband and I have been talking about making a sound track of our life. Not just capturing the music but also writing about when and why a particular song was special. Great for our funerals and will explain to the young ones why we keep playing Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress. If you don't move when this plays then you may already be a corpse.
> 
> https://www.vevo.com/watch/the-hollies/long-cool-woman-(in-a-black-dress)-audio/USSM21600613


Long Cool Woman May be one of the most perfect rock songs ever written.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

sitting here alone and not a dry eye in the house


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

ticndig said:


> sitting here alone and not a dry eye in the house


Our oldest daughter took Mr. Pixie to see James Taylor two years ago, she grew up with all the songs and loved it as much as he did.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

This one always gets to me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Our oldest daughter took Mr. Pixie to see *James Taylor* two years ago, she grew up with all the songs and loved it as much as he did.


He's like my "homeboy".
Where he was from and where I'm from are about 20 miles apart.

I've tried hard to come up with an answer to the OP question, but there are simply too many songs to list, and choosing just one wouldn't be fair to all the others.


----------

